# Print or lack of



## john433 (Mar 20, 2013)

Just wondering you opinion if you were handed this what ever you want to call it from your boss . It is for a mechanical room in a 30 story building .


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

Tell your boss that you submitted it it to the water heater manufacturer for clarification, and they were so impressed they asked your boss for permission to use it in their literature as a standard detail drawing.
Then ask for the ok to spend a full day in the office to produce a proper shop drawing, and get it signed by the EOR to protect him. Then you are the hero.
The only problem is what do you do if your boss takes my first suggestion seriously?


----------



## john433 (Mar 20, 2013)

Haha I like that one the funny part is it is a large commercial company with cad shop with 2-3 guys full time .instead of using tees and wells for Gage's the wanted to use hole saw and braze in female adapters I no it can be done just done look professional . Guess it would look like the drawling


----------



## wyplumber (Feb 14, 2013)

John I think our bosses must have learned from the same guy.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Looks like something I would have done.


----------



## john433 (Mar 20, 2013)

Ha doing for your self is one thing but to hand it off to someone else is another it was around 350' copper fittings and all and no prefab and had 3 guys 8 hours on bid I don't get it have a meeting with the boss on Thursday about it. Cause job went way over .


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

At least you got a print lol.

I've been on a job for a week now and have basically begged for a set of architecturals. Have yet to received them. We had 2 weeks to get the wall cover and a weeks already passed and I'm the only trade that doesn't have a full set of prints. As long as nobody starts yelling at me we will be fine, start yelling and they won't like my reaction.


----------



## john433 (Mar 20, 2013)

When you look at print that is 4 boilers and 1 250 storage tank not to mention all the controls that came day of job and then wonder why it went over


----------

